# Possible to hook up a Logitech Z-5500 with a notebook?



## alexandergre

Possible to hook up a Logitech Z-5500 with a notebook? 
notebook: acer aspire 1692 wlmi!  

if it doesnt then I have to buy the z2300! 

thanx


----------



## gamerman4

The Z-5500 has an input on the side of the base for a single 3.5" (headphone jack) input. I use this when I connect my Xbox 360 to my z5500s and it will work fine in your case too.
You will need a cord to go from the audio-out jack of the laptop to the input jack of the Z-5500 base.

This is the kind of cord you need. They can be bought locally at most electronic stores.


----------



## alexandergre

gamerman4 said:


> The Z-5500 has an input on the side of the base for a single 3.5" (headphone jack) input. I use this when I connect my Xbox 360 to my z5500s and it will work fine in your case too.
> You will need a cord to go from the audio-out jack of the laptop to the input jack of the Z-5500 base.
> 
> This is the kind of cord you need. They can be bought locally at most electronic stores.



thanx man! great explanation! 
Will using that cable affect on the sound quality? 
I´d like to know you opinion about the z5500! what do you think? any cons? 
z5500 is much more expensive than z2300. is it worth? 
thanx!


----------



## gamerman4

Well since you will be using just a single cable, you obviously won't have true 5.1 surround but thanks to the built-in decoders they can convert that 2 channel signal into a 5.1 signal with very good results.
The surround effects include

-6 channel direct
this is true unaltered 5.1 surround which you can get through the triple 3.5mm jacks.

-Stereo
This just turns any signal into 2 channel stereo (only uses the left-front and right-front speakers)

-Stereo x2
Same as stereo but includes the rear-left and rear-right speakers too

-Dolby ProLogic 2 Movie
Optimized Prologic decoder for movies, vocals are tuned more to the center speakers while background music is spaced among the surround speakers

-Dolby ProLogic 2 Music
Optimized Prologic decoder for music. It spaces the sound out among all the speakers in a way that makes music sound better. This is also a great setting for games.

I love my Z5500s, the speakers use actual speaker wire (good if you want to get thicker cables). The 10" subwoofer is very high quality, it can take a lot of abuse from even the most bass-heavy music without distortion. Each of the satellite speakers have bases that rotate around so you can mount them onto the wall. It is kindof a pain to mount them but it is worth it. I haven't heard the Z2300s but being that it is a Logitech product, it is probably very high quality. Both have decent sized subwoofers for good bass reproduction. If you have the money, go for the Z5500s because surround sound just sounds great no matter what you listen to.


----------



## alexandergre

gamerman4 said:


> Well since you will be using just a single cable, you obviously won't have true 5.1 surround but thanks to the built-in decoders they can convert that 2 channel signal into a 5.1 signal with very good results.
> The surround effects include
> 
> -6 channel direct
> this is true unaltered 5.1 surround which you can get through the triple 3.5mm jacks.
> 
> -Stereo
> This just turns any signal into 2 channel stereo (only uses the left-front and right-front speakers)
> 
> -Stereo x2
> Same as stereo but includes the rear-left and rear-right speakers too
> 
> -Dolby ProLogic 2 Movie
> Optimized Prologic decoder for movies, vocals are tuned more to the center speakers while background music is spaced among the surround speakers
> 
> -Dolby ProLogic 2 Music
> Optimized Prologic decoder for music. It spaces the sound out among all the speakers in a way that makes music sound better. This is also a great setting for games.
> 
> I love my Z5500s, the speakers use actual speaker wire (good if you want to get thicker cables). The 10" subwoofer is very high quality, it can take a lot of abuse from even the most bass-heavy music without distortion. Each of the satellite speakers have bases that rotate around so you can mount them onto the wall. It is kindof a pain to mount them but it is worth it. I haven't heard the Z2300s but being that it is a Logitech product, it is probably very high quality. Both have decent sized subwoofers for good bass reproduction. If you have the money, go for the Z5500s because surround sound just sounds great no matter what you listen to.



I havent heard from the z5500 but Im going to buy one and then test it! if I didnt liked it, I can always send it back and change it with a z2300! :
thanx man! you are great!


----------



## alexandergre

hi! 
dude I bought the z5500! 
Its aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesome! Woooooooooooooow!  It moves hole my desk!  just WOW! im dancing like "C%R(AZ"@Y! 

just one problem! soon im going to build my pc! but for now I have a notebook! and the problem is that only two of the satellites work! a left and a right and the subwoofer! the other dont work!  wtf? is there any way to make all of them work just for now with my notebook? 

please say yes!

* I will make the pc in two weeks! the parts are coming now! I just have got the cpu today!


----------



## gamerman4

well if you set the effect to one of the Pro Logic II decoders, it will turn the 2 channels into 6 so it uses all of the speakers.


----------



## alexandergre

how can I set the effect to one of the Pro Logic II decoders?


----------



## alexandergre

if you mean the  "effect button", then it doesnt work! I hear no sound when I change it to something else! only 6ch direct works!


----------



## gamerman4

are you connecting the laptop to one of the three 3.5mm jacks on the back or are you conecting it to the input jack on the side? To use Pro Logic Decoders with only 2channel audio output, it s best to use the input on the side. There should be a headphone input and a line-in input.


----------



## Bobbobob

*Im Confused also?*

I have a Toshiba laptop, but I will be buying a Mac book Pro soon. I am looking for a good Speaker system for my room, and one of my good friends has the Z-5500 and I am so jealous. It is the most kick ass speaker system I have Heard/seen. I was wondering if there was anyway to get the full sound of the Z-5500 out of my laptop, I was planning on hooking it up against my walls to have surround sound


----------

